# Unpopular food opinions?



## Deleted member 507653 (Oct 20, 2019)

I've realized over time that I have some preferences about food that inspire a lot of outraged comments from friends and family.

Examples:

the oreo wafer is better than the cream
chips are only a vehicle for the salsa (pile that shiz uppp)
icing is just bad
hard-boiled eggs should be eaten with a spoon
frozen pizza is better than delivery
Do you guys have any food preferences you never realized were strange until you told someone about them?


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 20, 2019)

Chocolate, sweets and crisps are disgusting.
Not strange but hardly anyone agrees with me.


----------



## HellaJvke (Oct 20, 2019)

i like avocado on Everything. its literally great with everything even water


----------



## James_ (Oct 20, 2019)

Pizza sucks.


----------



## supernintendo128 (Oct 26, 2019)

Mayo is super-gross. Just looking at it makes me gag.


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 26, 2019)

Tomatoes are EVIL


----------



## AceX (Oct 26, 2019)

My mum is probs the weirdo in my family. Whenever we got pizza, she would put it on bread. A pizza sandwich, mum, really?


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 26, 2019)

AceX said:


> My mum is probs the weirdo in my family. Whenever we got pizza, she would put it on bread. A pizza sandwich, mum, really?


Is she Scottish by any chance? Lol loads of people do that in my area. Personally I think it's also bloody wierd. Also pot noodle sandwichs are also really popular here for some bizarro reason.


----------



## AceX (Oct 26, 2019)

Aye
Must be a Scottish thing then ae?

Then again, so is deep fried Mars bar, I tried that not too long ago and it's rank.


----------



## qqq1 (Oct 26, 2019)

Avocado is nasty.


----------



## Deleted member 507653 (Oct 27, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Is she Scottish by any chance? Lol loads of people do that in my area. Personally I think it's also bloody wierd. Also pot noodle sandwichs are also really popular here for some bizarro reason.



What is a pot noodle sandwich? Like with the instant noodles? I'm intrigued.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



AceX said:


> My mum is probs the weirdo in my family. Whenever we got pizza, she would put it on bread. A pizza sandwich, mum, really?



I like leftover pizza scrambled eggs in the morning I think your mother has a competitor


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 27, 2019)

Pineapple do go on pizza


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 27, 2019)

cauliquackers said:


> What is a pot noodle sandwich? Like with the instant noodles? I'm intrigued.


----------



## AutumnWolf (Oct 27, 2019)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Pineapple do go on pizza


BEGONE PIZZA DEMON


----------



## Phearoz (Oct 27, 2019)

Most horrible food opinions I hear come from people who are unwilling to try new things.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 27, 2019)

cauliquackers said:


> I've realized over time that I have some preferences about food that inspire a lot of outraged comments from friends and family.
> 
> Examples:
> 
> ...


Don't most people eat boiled eggs with a spoon? I don't, cause it just creates unnecessary dirty dishes, but yknow.


----------



## Chary (Oct 28, 2019)

Pineapple and Canadian bacon is the best pizza topping.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 28, 2019)

I think Chinese food tastes terrible. :c


----------



## Captain_N (Oct 28, 2019)

I just got some Carolina reaper seeds. gonna grow them. Those are the hottest peppers in the world...


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 28, 2019)

Pineapple pizza is fine, the acidic taste works well with cheese and ham
Avocado is not food, it tastes of failure
Mayo is a condiment that works with just about anything besides desserts, although I have seen some adventurous types try that as well
Olives are not food, they taste like an oily shoe
Octopus is not food, it tastes like a bag full of rancid fish smells, and has the consistency of chewing gum
Shrimps, prawns and other bugs of the sea are not food, with a notable exception of scampi
A meal is incomplete without meat, or at least some kind of dairy
Ice cream and cookies do not mix - stop shoving solids into delicious, creamy goodness
I'll be back with more if I think of any other food frustrations.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 28, 2019)

Almonds in anything is disgusting. Same with coconut.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 28, 2019)

Chili makes bad stuff taste good


----------



## nero99 (Oct 28, 2019)

Any kind of Ranch dressing is disgusting. Fight me.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 28, 2019)

1. Raw tomatoes and onions taste horrible
2. Pineapple/Hawaiian pizza is delicious
3. Avocado is nothing more than sh*t with a pit
4. Dark and semi-sweet chocolate do not make good chocolate chip cookies
5. Freshwater eel, especially unagidon is delicious
6. Coconut does not belong in pudding or candy
7. McDonald's and In N Out are overrated and not that good
8. Root beer has a better taste than coke


----------



## Veho (Oct 28, 2019)

Mint and chocolate don't mix. 
After Eights are shit. 
Fite me.


----------



## AceX (Oct 28, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> Pineapple pizza is fine, the acidic taste works well with cheese and ham
> Avocado is not food, it tastes of failure
> Mayo is a condiment that works with just about anything besides desserts, although I have seen some adventurous types try that as well
> Olives are not food, they taste like an oily shoe
> ...


No problems with 1 through 7 maybe with the exception of 5 because,even although I've never tried it myself, I've heard it's only like that if not cooked properly. 8 on the other hand, surely with the exception of Oreo ice cream?


----------



## BlackZero500 (Oct 28, 2019)

The Best Pizza is Extra Cheese, Salami, Pepperoni, Ham and Pineapple

Olives are poison

Even Meat from Mass Slaugtheries is better than most food without meat. (Dont think mass Animal farms are bad alltogether, is kind of like Tree Schools, they were made for that)


----------



## AceX (Oct 28, 2019)

Veho said:


> Mint and chocolate don't mix.
> After Eights are shit.
> Fite me.


You've probably been eating them at seven.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 28, 2019)

AceX said:


> No problems with 1 through 7 maybe with the exception of 5 because,even although I've never tried it myself, I've heard it's only like that if not cooked properly. 8 on the other hand, surely with the exception of Oreo ice cream?


I've had it from everywhere, stores, lunch joints, restaurants, makes no difference - it's always a disgusting bullet to chew.


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 28, 2019)

I love pineapple pizza


----------



## Deleted member 507653 (Oct 28, 2019)

Chary said:


> Pineapple and Canadian bacon is the best pizza topping.



That sweet and salty combo damn

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



the_randomizer said:


> 1. Raw tomatoes and onions taste horrible
> 3. Avocado is nothing more than sh*t with a pit



Something tells me you're not a huge fan of most Mexican food. Or rather, without alterations.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 28, 2019)

Snails in Herbbutter.......


----------



## Deleted member 507653 (Oct 28, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Snails in Herbbutter.......
> 
> View attachment 184348



They look curiously like your emoji...


----------



## gnmmarechal (Oct 28, 2019)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Pineapple do go on pizza


all hail the gods of pineapple on pizza!


----------



## Eddypikachu (Oct 28, 2019)

supernintendo128 said:


> Mayo is super-gross. Just looking at it makes me gag.


I hate mayo sooooo much


----------



## Veho (Oct 29, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Snails in Herbbutter.......
> 
> View attachment 184348


I don't think that opinion is really unpopular anywhere outside France.


----------



## leon315 (Oct 29, 2019)

Putting Pineapples on pizza is worst sin against humanity, worse than Hitler.
Escargot is not very popular even in France : (


----------



## Dinoduck (Nov 11, 2019)

Chocolate pizza is great.


----------



## ELY_M (Nov 12, 2019)

ketchup on chocolate


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Nov 12, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> Pineapple pizza is fine, the acidic taste works well with cheese and ham
> Avocado is not food, it tastes of failure
> Mayo is a condiment that works with just about anything besides desserts, although I have seen some adventurous types try that as well
> Olives are not food, they taste like an oily shoe
> ...


1. It might be fine if it was actually acidic but they always use shitty canned pineapple which is just loaded with sugar, and doesn't even taste like pineapple. And I don't like sweet foods as a meal in the first place, was never a huge fan of pancakes or jam on toast.
2. Avocado does not actually taste of much, it's more the creamy texture I like, but if the avocado is not fully ripe you don't even get the creamy texture, and it's really not great without it, so I can sort of understand.
4. Like green olives on occasion, hate black olives. Also they are overly salty. Not something I would eat frequently.
5. You have not had good octopus 
I had some really tasty octopus braised in red wine in Greece and you would not have been able to tell it was octopus. It had the texture of a tender steak, and the taste was like nothing else I've had. I was amazed as I expected it to be more like what you described but it turned out to be one of the best meals I had the entire vacation. I figure people just suck at cooking it properly.
6. I don't know what shrimp/prawns you have had. I think here in Norway we have better prawns than many other places as my dad's wife says she can't get freshwater prawns like that in Singapore so she loves eating them whenever she comes here. And they don't have a strong flavor at all, so I can't see anyone outright hating them. Especially not a mayo lover since they go great on toast slathered in mayo. Maybe you just had bad prawns, IDK.

Agreed on 3, 7 and 8 although ice cream sandwiches can be good (the ones that have a soft and slightly chewy cookie exterior are great), I am really not a fan of hard cookies in my ice cream.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 12, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> 1. It might be fine if it was actually acidic but they always use shitty canned pineapple which is just loaded with sugar, and doesn't even taste like pineapple. And I don't like sweet foods as a meal in the first place, was never a huge fan of pancakes or jam on toast.
> 2. Avocado does not actually taste of much, it's more the creamy texture I like, but if the avocado is not fully ripe you don't even get the creamy texture, and it's really not great without it, so I can sort of understand.
> 4. Like green olives on occasion, hate black olives. Also they are overly salty. Not something I would eat frequently.
> 5. You have not had good octopus
> ...


Oh, ice cream sandwiches are great, it's a sandwich with an ice cream filling. That's wholly different than ice cream with a bunch of crap mixed into it, in the same way that a hamburger is great, but a mince beef patty with a bunch of grit in it is not.


----------



## matthi321 (Nov 12, 2019)

smelly chesse is nasty


----------



## wrettcaughn (Nov 13, 2019)

Vegetables are better than fruit.


----------



## James_ (Nov 18, 2019)

ELY_M said:


> ketchup on chocolate


Let me go a step further.

Burger sauce on chocolate.


----------



## CosmoCortney (Nov 18, 2019)

Mayo looks like pus


----------



## ericgobbo (Apr 4, 2020)

Strawberry's texture is horrible.
Mango has a horrible taste and smell.
Grapefruit it's just a bigger Orange.
Potato with chocolate is delicious. 
Zucchini has a disgusting taste. 
Raw meat with seaweed is good. 
Cream Cheese combines with everything.


----------



## subcon959 (Apr 4, 2020)

Out of all the threads on gbatemp over the years this is finally the one that has triggered me. Congrats lol

(you people are weird)


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 4, 2020)

I'm surprised how many people dislike olives, I absolutely love them.

Anyway, here's my opinions:

Mayo is great, and goes really well with chicken and fries. Anything deep fried really is great with mayo, even better than ketchup.

I really dislike avocado by itself, however, it's great in guacamole and tortilla chips.

Alfredo sauce is horrible and reeks of spoiled milk, and makes me gag everytime I try to eat it with pasta.

Asparaguses are gross, nothing will make me change my opinion. Anyone eating them steamed or boiled is evil.

Beets are gross, you cannot make me change my mind.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Apr 5, 2020)

I hate eggs especially the yellow part (dunno what's the name in english) it's a bit better when you cook it not hard boiled but i still don't like it.

I hate fish but everything other from the sea is really tasty.


----------



## Vieela (Apr 5, 2020)

I don't know if this is unpopular, but most people i know like it:
Sweet Pizza. Chocolate pizza, strawberry pizza, etc. Disgusting!


----------



## antiNT (Apr 5, 2020)

Ketchup is trash
French Mayonnaise is awesome


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Apr 5, 2020)

ketchup is shite


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 5, 2020)

Holy Shit @cauliquackers have you been spying on me?

The reason why I like Oreos is for the cookie, not the cream.
I too hate the icing, the only reason why I eat cake is the bread, and JUST the bread.
I too love cold pizza as well as cold hamburgers.
I too love to fill my chips with lots and lots of Valentina.

I hate boiled eggs, I give you that. Boiled eggs is a no no for me.

Here's a couple of my preferences:
1.- Garlic is best eaten when you cook them on the frying pan until golden brown. They're delicious.
2.- I drink SODA because I like how it grazes my throat.
3.- Olives in Pizza is plain disgusting. Olives are disgusting.
4.- Pinneaple in Pizza is good in small quantities.
5.- Peanut butter + Banana milkshakes are the best milkshakes just after Chocolate milkshakes.
6.- Waffles are better than Pancakes.
7.- Bacon is overrated.
8.- Ruffles are the best chips ever.
9.- Frozen Cold PEPSI tastes GOOD.
10.- Mustard over Ketchup.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DinohScene said:


> Chocolate, sweets and crisps are disgusting.
> Not strange but hardly anyone agrees with me.


I'm allergic to chocolate, so I agree with you.


----------



## Deleted member 507653 (Apr 6, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Holy Shit @cauliquackers have you been spying on me?
> 
> Here's a couple of my preferences:
> 1.- Garlic is best eaten when you cook them on the frying pan until golden brown. They're delicious.
> ...




1 -- yes! I think this is called glazing the garlic and it is delicious.
2 -- I take this to an extreme because I will actually drink just straight seltzer water because I like the bubbly feeling
3 -- olives need to be destroyed
4 -- With ham?
5 -- Peanut butter sandwiches with banana slices are too
6 -- agreed
10 -- THIS IS 100% TRUE

Man I've never met someone equally weird LOL


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 6, 2020)

We're all strange here. 
Embrace your weirdness. That's unique.

LOL


----------



## delilah23 (Apr 6, 2020)

Cooked cabbage has a texture of old grandmas


----------



## Deleted member 507653 (Apr 6, 2020)

delilah23 said:


> Cooked cabbage has a texture of old grandmas



So how often do you whip up a pot of grandmas? And not the young grandmas, mind you, the old ones


----------



## City (Apr 7, 2020)

Bread should not exist.

It was made back when people were starving. If you aren't poor, eat healthier. If you are poor, chances are that you can eat healthier stuff without screwing up your budget.


----------



## delilah23 (Apr 7, 2020)

cauliquackers said:


> So how often do you whip up a pot of grandmas? And not the young grandmas, mind you, the old ones



ah well, you see, I gotta do it only on odd days of the month and not too often either, so about every week I whip up one fine oldie grandma


----------



## IncredulousP (Apr 7, 2020)

Nutella is not great


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 15, 2020)

I do not like soup in the slightest bit.


----------



## smacks (Apr 19, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Tomatoes are EVIL



Agreed. The only way I will eat a tomato is in a big, juicy burger with all the fixings.

Otherwise, I'm not very picky when it comes to food; I do have my reservations, but I'm a simple guy; I like food.


----------



## Chary (Apr 19, 2020)

Ketchup should only be used when mixed with other condiments, never standalone on something
From growing up poor, a can of green beans, stouffers stuffing mix, and a can of tuna all mixed together made for a pretty good dinner.
Taking mashed potato and corn and rolling it into turkey slices also made a good meal on a tiny budget. I totally forgot about these two.
Cool Ranch Doritos make me want to puke.
Hawaiian pizza is the best kind of pizza.
Avocados are evil
I used to dip Goldfish into hot sauce when I was younger and I liked it
I can't eat bread, something about it is totally gross, unless it's the sub sandwich kind. I'm just a tortilla person I guess.
I love rice pudding, even if everyone else seems to hate it


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 19, 2020)

Chary said:


> Ketchup should only be used when mixed with other condiments, never standalone on something
> From growing up poor, a can of green beans, stouffers stuffing mix, and a can of tuna all mixed together made for a pretty good dinner.
> Taking mashed potato and corn and rolling it into turkey slices also made a good meal on a tiny budget. I totally forgot about these two.
> Cool Ranch Doritos make me want to puke.
> ...


I totally agree with most of this especially about rice pudding.


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 19, 2020)

Chary said:


> Ketchup should only be used when mixed with other condiments, never standalone on something
> From growing up poor, a can of green beans, stouffers stuffing mix, and a can of tuna all mixed together made for a pretty good dinner.
> Taking mashed potato and corn and rolling it into turkey slices also made a good meal on a tiny budget. I totally forgot about these two.
> Cool Ranch Doritos make me want to puke.
> ...


"bread is gross"
I'm making a petition to ban Chary from this site.


----------



## Chary (Apr 19, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> "bread is gross"
> I'm making a petition to ban Chary from this site.


And I'll make a petition to ban bread if you do


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 19, 2020)

Chary said:


> And I'll make a petition to ban bread if you do


*takes gun out of pocket*
*No, i don't think you will*


----------



## vinstage (Apr 20, 2020)

Chary said:


> I love rice pudding, even if everyone else seems to hate it


noo rice pudding is so good man. 

i also like mayonnaise and ketchup, together. also salad cream and yorkshire puddings is pretty good.


----------



## Undertow76 (Apr 27, 2020)

Pesto tastes like dust and bugs!


----------



## AnshiAneko (May 2, 2020)

The only real bread is the crusty european bread. American bread is a lie. And east asian bread is the worst. _(sWEET BREAD?? IN MY HOUSE??)_


----------



## pcwizard7 (May 2, 2020)

roast chicken with tomato sauce


----------



## RandomUser (May 2, 2020)

How's this for unpopular food opinion?
Mayonnaise mixed in with salsa. Makes them salsa pink.


----------



## FamicomHeero (Jun 4, 2020)

Tomatoes ruin sandwiches by making the soggy and adding no value whatsoever.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 4, 2020)

A fresh mixed Salad (Tomatoes,Cucumbers,Carrots,Potato,Coleslaw and mixed leaf Salads)

and poured over it...

Beets Salad with many,many Marinade.


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 4, 2020)

McDonalds makes good burgers


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 4, 2020)

Cucumbers are terrible!


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 4, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> I do not like soup in the slightest bit.



Are you crazy ? I love Portuguese soups!!!!!


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jun 4, 2020)

Onions. And they are in bloody everything!
Weirdly tho.... I love spiced onions with poppadoms.....


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2020)

I hate Bacon, Honey, onion, garlic, avocado, pineapples and many more stuff.
90% of the fruits I like.
90% of the vegetables I dislike.
Also 95% of the liquids I tried to vape I also dislike.


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (Jun 4, 2020)

Fuck ALL condiments except mayo
Fuck frozen stuff
salads are bad
eggs are best when they are sunny side up with runny yolk
Seafood tastes terrible
fuck 90% of fast food


----------



## Vorde (Jun 4, 2020)

Going forward with voicing my unpopular food opinions, I'm vegetarian, so my opinions on meat don't really exist.
With that I'm going to say
-Pineapple on Pizza is awesome
-The Cookie of the Oreo is great, but the cream is nasty
-Frosting is disgusting
-Black Olives taste like salty metal... but I still eat them lol
-Swiss Cheese and almost any soft cheese is super gross
-While I like tomatoes when cooked or turned into things like sauce, when raw they're gag inducing for me
-Sugar/sweet is not a flavour
-The smell of a BBQ always just smells like something that's been extremely burnt
-Tofu can be delicious if prepared and cooked in spices (curry, garlic, onion, and soy sauce is my usual combo)
-Cool Ranch Doritos are disgusting

Alright, bring the hate!


----------



## Vord (Jun 6, 2020)

Pineapple goes very well on Pizza.
French Fries on pizza is a thing made by the devil himself. Same with noodles on pizza.
Mushrooms in nearly every form are gross: the texture is in most cases like I imagine snot.


----------



## MaliceYT (Jun 25, 2020)

cauliquackers said:


> I've realized over time that I have some preferences about food that inspire a lot of outraged comments from friends and family.
> 
> Examples:
> 
> ...


Pineapple does belong on pizza.


----------



## Soraiko (Jun 25, 2020)

Beef Jerky, French Fries in Cheeseburger, and Steak marinated in Honey/Black Pepper


----------



## Rail Fighter (Jun 28, 2020)

Vegetarians


----------



## Seliph (Jun 28, 2020)

Rail Fighter said:


> Vegetarians


Hey! Tofu's pretty good!

Honestly, as a vegetarian I miss the occasional burger or mcnugget but it's pretty surprising the things you can make on a vegetarian diet that still tastes really good. I haven't eaten meat in about a month and at this point, I'm sure it'd make me feel pretty sick eating it but lemme tell ya I've had a lot of Thai food lately and that shit is the bomb.

That being said, most vegetarians are total losers.


----------



## Supernova89 (Jun 28, 2020)

Pineapple on pizza isn't too bad


----------



## Soraiko (Jun 28, 2020)

Seliph said:


> Hey! Tofu's pretty good!
> 
> Honestly, as a vegetarian I miss the occasional burger or mcnugget but it's pretty surprising the things you can make on a vegetarian diet that still tastes really good. I haven't eaten meat in about a month and at this point, I'm sure it'd make me feel pretty sick eating it but lemme tell ya I've had a lot of Thai food lately and that shit is the bomb.
> 
> That being said, most vegetarians are total losers.



i love Tofu (am not vegetarian but i prefer Tofu)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Vegetarians ok but Vegans .....that is stupid


----------



## IAMDISASTER (Jun 29, 2020)

I think pineapple + pizza is a pretty bad combination although many prefer it.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 5, 2020)

Most people disagree with me, but pizza tastes better without cheese


----------



## Viri (Jul 5, 2020)

Here is an actual really unpopular opinion.

I like to eat Sunflower seed shells. I think the flavored shells taste better than the actual seed. I had to stop eating them though, because I don't think pointy shells is good for my stomach and throat. Also, sometimes they hurt my gums.


----------



## Minox (Jul 5, 2020)

Bird food is not tasty. Please stop putting seed and nuts in everything.


----------



## Hanafuda (Jul 5, 2020)

The best pizza topping is anchovy, but the anchovy at most pizza places is shit because nobody orders it. Buy your own anchovies, small jar not can, and make your own pizza. Rao's Homemade sauce.


----------



## gatorologist (Jul 25, 2020)

you can put chocolate on toast with peanut butter and microwave it to get it to melt a little


----------



## JoeDirtt (Jul 29, 2020)

An I the only one that likes veggemite in the states? Most people that try it here hate it I love it lol

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## PizzaBitez (Jul 30, 2020)

Pineapples don't belong on pizza.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 30, 2020)

PizzaBitez said:


> Pineapples don't belong on pizza.


unpopular opinions my dude


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jul 30, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> Most people disagree with me, but pizza tastes better without cheese


Hehe without cheese hehe so you are just eating bread.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Sesame seeds butter (Tahini) mixed with turmeric and black pepper.

I like the taste of tahini alone too.

Tahini with sweetened dates are sooo good but I dont eat them anymore because I am on keto.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

My only natural dessert on keto for now is coconut butter (not solid oil).

It taste very sweet and it is good for you.

it is unpopular too


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 4, 2020)

MohammedQ8 said:


> Hehe without cheese hehe so you are just eating bread


if you just take out the cheese yes, but if you add extra sauce it's the best

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

now, for the reason i returned: Fat is the best part about steak, i get if you dont eat it because health concerns, but i've had most people say it tastes bad, i say they are uncultured


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 4, 2020)

Eggs with hot sauce are amazing


----------



## Veho (Nov 4, 2020)

MohammedQ8 said:


> Hehe without cheese hehe so you are just eating bread


This I don't get. Around here the "default" or "plain" pizza is tomato sauce, ham (or prosciutto if you're fancy), cheese and button mushrooms, so if you leave out the cheese there's still plenty of stuff on there. But apparently the default varies from country to country .


----------



## onibaku (Nov 4, 2020)

Not sure if this is unpopular but avocado is amazing with maple syrup. 
Salty liquorice is awesome (although I think this is not available in many countries in the world and its not unpopular in countries that have it) 
Oh and a mixture of liquorice and pear ice cream is also pretty awesome.


----------



## scubersteve (Nov 4, 2020)

mayonnaise and whipped cream are nearly the same substance


----------



## osirisjem (Nov 4, 2020)

cauliquackers said:


> icing is just bad



Yes.

Wheat isn't human food and causes untold problems.  Proof: wheat cannot be broken down into amino acids.   You are left with polypeptides 5 AA long than causes leaky gut, autoimmunity and gluteomorphins that have opiate like effects on the brain to feed wheat addiction 

educate:


----------



## Nerdtendo (Nov 4, 2020)

Sour cream is disgusting and mexican food tastes better with raisins


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Nov 4, 2020)

Peanut butter is what happens when you make a bet with someone that you can make a peanut spread without peanuts.


----------



## scubersteve (Nov 4, 2020)

osirisjem said:


> Wheat isn't human food and causes untold problems.  Proof: wheat cannot be broken down into amino acids.



...because wheat is a carbohydrate, not a protein. it's not supposed to break down into amino acids. by this logic we shouldn't be eating most vegetables or fruits either.

carbs are supposed to be a quick source of calories for energy; it is a cheap substance, and typically makes up over 50% of the average person's diet. to eliminate the vast majority of carbs in a person's daily diet is functionally equivalent to dieting around encouraging the body to undergo ketosis, which is not only totally cost-prohibitive for the vast majority of people who exist, but straight up completely unsustainable for any significant population to actually adopt in any even remotely widespread capacity


----------



## dacamel (Nov 4, 2020)

Hawaii pizza is quit nice.


----------



## osirisjem (Nov 4, 2020)

scubersteve said:


> because wheat is a carbohydrate, not a protein. it's not supposed to break down into amino acids.


Incorrect

and i never said anything about carb restriction


----------



## Soraiko (Nov 4, 2020)

meatballs and 
lingonberry jam


----------



## scubersteve (Nov 5, 2020)

osirisjem said:


> Incorrect



enlighten me. what part of what i said was incorrect? that carbs don't break down into amino acids? or that carbs aren't intended to break down into amino acids? or are you insistent that any food a human consumes ought to break down into amino acids otherwise they shouldn't be consuming it?



osirisjem said:


> i never said anything about carb restriction



so you believe that if we were to somehow replace everyone's wheat carb intake with something else (potatoes?), all of the problems you attribute to the consumption of wheat would magically disappear? you really think wheat is the fundamental problem and not our broader eating habits in general?



Veho said:


> This I don't get. Around here the "default" or "plain" pizza is tomato sauce, ham (or prosciutto if you're fancy), cheese and button mushrooms, so if you leave out the cheese there's still plenty of stuff on there. But apparently the default varies from country to country .



in america, a "plain" pizza is crust/sauce/cheese, so omitting the cheese leaves you with a piece of bread with marinara on it. if you want toppings on a pizza you have to specify! eg a pepperoni pizza is a plain pizza with slices of pepperoni or a hawaiian pizza is a plain pizza with extra cheese, pineapple, and some from of pork (ham/bacon/etc)

speaking of pizza, (almost) all homemade pizza is trash; consumer ovens are not designed to get hot enough to cook a pizza fast enough to create the texture that is so desirable in a piece of bread covered in cheese and sauce; there's also the energy cost of cooking a single pizza that makes doing so far less ethical than ordering a pizza from someone operating a pizza oven all day


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 5, 2020)

scubersteve said:


> in america, a "plain" pizza is crust/sauce/cheese, so omitting the cheese leaves you with a piece of bread with marinara on it. if you want toppings on a pizza you have to specify! eg a pepperoni pizza is a plain pizza with slices of pepperoni or a hawaiian pizza is a plain pizza with extra cheese, pineapple, and some from of pork (ham/bacon/etc)


i think the reason most people dont like the idea of cheeseless pizza is the fact cheese pizza has barely any sauce, and if you get it like that, yeah, its just a fancy bread, but with the extra sauce it needs it easily tastes great


----------



## osirisjem (Nov 5, 2020)

scubersteve said:


> enlighten me. what part of what i said was incorrect?



Wheat contains proteins such as gluten, gliadin, wheat germ agglutinin, etc. 

The video I posted goes over how those proteins compromise human health and that modern wheat is much more dangerous than the wheat of the bible.


----------



## Veho (Nov 6, 2020)

scubersteve said:


> In america, a "plain" pizza is crust/sauce/cheese, so omitting the cheese leaves you with a piece of bread with marinara on it. if you want toppings on a pizza you have to specify!


That's what I thought, but I've heard people specify they want a "cheese pizza" so I wasn't completely sure what the default was.


----------



## Minox (Nov 6, 2020)

Veho said:


> This I don't get. Around here the "default" or "plain" pizza is tomato sauce, ham (or prosciutto if you're fancy), cheese and button mushrooms, so if you leave out the cheese there's still plenty of stuff on there. But apparently the default varies from country to country .


This, but without the mushrooms. Mushrooms are an extra that I gladly do without :>


----------



## scubersteve (Nov 6, 2020)

Veho said:


> That's what I thought, but I've heard people specify they want a "cheese pizza" so I wasn't completely sure what the default was.



some places make "cheese pizzas" that have extra cheese(s) that wouldn't end up on a regular pizza


----------



## Stwert (Nov 9, 2020)

Brussels sprouts deserve to be shoved back up Satan’s arse, where they came from.

I don’t care if it’s unpopular or not, it’s true.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Nov 20, 2020)

DinohScene said:


> Chocolate, sweets and crisps are disgusting.
> Not strange but hardly anyone agrees with me.


Your supposed to eat them separately 

My son actually agrees with you. He will have very little chocolate, only at Christmas but crisps? He will literally run away when I have a packet near him!


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 21, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> Your supposed to eat them separately
> 
> My son actually agrees with you. He will have very little chocolate, only at Christmas but crisps? He will literally run away when I have a packet near him!



He'll grow up to be a great and wise man one day.


----------



## Esdeath (Nov 21, 2020)

Fish Sticks right out the fridge taste delicious, not only on hot days.


----------



## Chary (Nov 21, 2020)

I hate donuts/cake/cupackes/pastries/bread. They're gross. I don't know if it's the texture, the taste, or what. I don't have a gluten intolerance--it just tastes awful to me. Even when I was a kid, I'd usually eat the frosting only and then throw away the rest of the slice of cake.


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (Nov 21, 2020)

Chary said:


> Even when I was a kid, I'd usually eat the frosting only and then throw away the rest of the slice of cake.


Kinda unrelated, but this reminded me of my younger self. I would mash the shit out ice cream cake and eat it as is. Tasted pretty good.

i like meats well done


----------



## CORE (Nov 21, 2020)

Macaroni Cheese Smells and Tastes Like Puke.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 21, 2020)

Pineapple does belong on Pizza
. 
"Organic" food is a waste of money.

Most "breakfast" items they sell are fake. With as much sugar as they put in those frozen waffles you may as well just eat a jolly rancher.


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (Nov 21, 2020)

Memoir said:


> "Organic" food is a waste of money.


GMOs are also good and save lives.


----------



## CORE (Nov 21, 2020)

Cyber/Virtual Pets Enjoy Bits and Bytes.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 21, 2020)

Pommes Frittes with  
  Mustard.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Nov 21, 2020)

Chips (french fries) and heinz salad cream.... Yum!!


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 29, 2020)

i return because i didnt know this one was unpopular: mint and mint with chocolate chisps ice cream is delicious


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 29, 2020)

Chicken Gordon Bleu (stuffed with Backofen Ham and Schärdinger Bergbaron Cheese) with Pommes Frittes and mixed Leaf Lettuce.
And as always with (Memories from my Childhood) with CLEVER Peach Halves and HOFER Cranberry Compote:


----------



## Lv44ES_Burner (Jan 1, 2021)

I don't know if alcoholic beverages count as "Food" in the strictest sense, but...

As far as I'm willing to say, if you don't feel comfortable drinking an actual beer, whether it's an ale, a stout, a lager, an IPA or otherwise, you shouldn't feel bad if you prefer to drink stuff like malt beverages or cocktails like margaritas, tequila sunrises, etc. etc. And you shouldn't feel uncomfortable if other people around you drink and you choose not to. Abstinence should be respected.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jan 1, 2021)

kraft dinner is better than kraft mac and cheese


----------



## CrystalSpork (Jan 5, 2021)

i have a grave dislike towards fish.
i dunno, i really don't like the awful smell that builds up behind your nose after eating it, and even without it, the fish meat doesn't really taste like anything special.


----------



## Vineezy (Jan 24, 2021)

Grape soda fucking slaps


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 24, 2021)

Fries and Rice taste great on their own and can be the main meal, them (respectively) being traditionally being side dishes does not mean they cant be the protagonist


----------



## IS1982 (Jan 29, 2021)

Sardines taste good and don't smell, and dried bugs taste good. (I recommend crickets. Very nutty flavor)


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 29, 2021)

Most people don't like well done steak because they eat it wrong, you should pour the juice from the pan into the plate and eat it with bread, or pour it over your fries/rice to make them taste better


----------



## godreborn (Jan 29, 2021)

I don't like ribs or barbeque, and I'm Southern.  I just don't like that smokey taste.


----------



## mironicurse (Jan 29, 2021)

Pumpkin is a great underused vegetable, that go beutifully in soup, pasta, porridge, also baked on its own with sugar.


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 29, 2021)

Most people think it's gross but I love an all meat pizza, with sauerkraut on it....


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jan 29, 2021)

panago is the best pizza place in canada


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 29, 2021)

mironicurse said:


> Pumpkin is a great underused vegetable, that go beutifully in soup, pasta, porridge, also baked on its own with sugar.


pumpkin is a fruit


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Mar 13, 2021)

Meatball is good with a chocolate chip cookie on top


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 13, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> Meatball is good with a chocolate chip cookie on top



I don't think sooo. lol


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Mar 13, 2021)

OldBoi said:


> I don't think sooo. lol


go ahead and try it


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 13, 2021)

[goes to kitchen, whips it up, tries it] Nah. lol [eats it in the background]


----------



## Searinox (Mar 13, 2021)

Eggs are to be consumed nasally.


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 13, 2021)

@Searinox Well, what do I do with this hot dog?


----------



## Searinox (Mar 13, 2021)

OldBoi said:


> @Searinox Well, what do I do with this hot dog?


Whatever you please. ;3


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 13, 2021)

[puts it on a shishkabob stick, and cooks it over the stove.]


----------



## scroeffie1984 (Mar 13, 2021)

bone marrow


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 13, 2021)

scroeffie1984 said:


> bone marrow



Eeeewwww.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Bolute


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 16, 2021)

When cooking meat, Fat>Oil>Butter


----------



## x65943 (Mar 18, 2021)

there is no wrong time to add sauerkraut


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2021)

Pineapple with pizza was a big mistake


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 18, 2021)

Onions smell like a locker room at Vasa and makes me gag


----------



## RichardTheKing (Sep 4, 2021)

Would this be considered "necro-bumping" or something?

Anyway, "proper Italian pizza" just isn't appealing to me; wrong sauce, and not enough toppings. Nah, whenever I have Italian I go with pasta.


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Sep 4, 2021)

RichardTheKing said:


> Would this be considered "necro-bumping" or something?
> 
> Anyway, "proper Italian pizza" just isn't appealing to me; wrong sauce, and not enough toppings. Nah, whenever I have Italian I go with pasta.


necro bumping is after a year


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 4, 2021)

I remember this thread!


Black/*American*/Expresso *Coffee* is best coffee.
Cakes sucks!
Pastries rocks!  Specially with Marmalade and Chantilly/Wiped Cream (. ❛ ᴗ ❛.)
Making noises while eating/drinking is fucking dumb. There's really no need to do it 
Apple Juice > Grape Juice > Orange Juice > Any other Juice
Cajeta > Nutella > Peanut Butter
Chinese > Mexican > Italian > Any other Food
When someone who isn't Mexican says: "I just had Mexican Food" all I think is: *No you didn't.*


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 4, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> I remember this thread!
> 
> 
> Black/*American*/Expresso *Coffee* is best coffee.
> ...




[makes loud noises while eating n stops to answer] What are you talking about?  [fart] oops. excuse me.  pintos [rosarie refries] n cheese burritos. hehehe mmmm [smack]


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 4, 2021)

AncientBoi said:


> [makes loud noises while eating n stops to answer] What are you talking about?  [fart] oops. excuse me.  pintos [rosarie refries] n cheese burritos. hehehe mmmm [smack]


Strange thing is that I can totally imagine that.


----------



## banjo2 (Sep 7, 2021)

Pineapple on pizza seems to be the most contentious topic here, and I just... Don't get it. I've had it a few times, it was a'ight, I don't get why everyone either thinks it's amazing or it's of Satan
I've only had mayonnaise on sandwiches, but this thread makes me wanna try other stuff
-
Ketchup, as well as mayonnaise and bbq sauce are good
Eggs are lame
I'm generally tolerant of generally considered poor-quality foods (McDonald's)
Quesadillas are disgusting (the way I've had them prepared anyway, maybe the "real" way is actually decent)
Coke is alright (the general opinion of opinionated people seems to be that it's sewage)

Edit: Oh, and Cheetos are overrated


----------



## Deleted member 568468 (Sep 13, 2021)

Seafood/fishes sucks, no matter what is it and how is it made.
Fast food is actually delicious.
Vegan counterparts of meat products are actually inedible (at least for me, just won't accept the feel and taste)


----------



## DudderButter (Sep 14, 2021)

Mint and chocolate does not taste well together.


----------



## Tanooki16 (Sep 15, 2021)

Goat cheese sandwich with harissa ^^
The first time I ordered this in a sandwich shop, the guy looked at me like I was from the planet Mars.

Otherwise Seafood pizza (with little squids), so when I'm with my friends or family I have my pizza all to myself


----------



## GeekyGuy (Sep 15, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> Pineapple on pizza seems to be the most contentious topic here, and I just... Don't get it. I've had it a few times, it was a'ight, I don't get why everyone either thinks it's amazing or it's of Satan
> I've only had mayonnaise on sandwiches, but this thread makes me wanna try other stuff
> -
> Ketchup, as well as mayonnaise and bbq sauce are good
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 568468 (Sep 15, 2021)

Don't know if I already said it, but stuffing chicken or duck with fruits is disgusting


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Sep 16, 2021)

Wendys Fries goes great with chocolate Frosty
Poached Eggs are best Eggs
Food with bone on them still is disgusting
Seafood is horrible
The greatest food trend that came to exist in recent years is the invention of the Cheesesteak Eggroll
Roast Beef is food for sad times
Ketchup is great for most things
White Pizza is best Pizza
Anything with nuts in it is terrible
Creamy Peanut Butter is best
Anything with seeds in it is terrible
(Anything where there is a variable of sudden texture difference is terrible I.E. Soft to hard) 
Imperfect meats are the devil and anyone that serves them deserves being sent to the lowest level of hell

I can probably go on if I really want to, but you get the point. I am picky.


----------



## HippyJ3 (Sep 18, 2021)

Once you're infected with covid, doesn't matter what you eat, everything (or most food) tastes like you're licking on solid steel.


----------



## Soraiko (Sep 18, 2021)

Dr_Faustus said:


> Wendys Fries goes great with chocolate Frosty
> Poached Eggs are best Eggs
> Food with bone on them still is disgusting
> Seafood is horrible
> ...



lmao every point here is exactly what i would say (except that with Wendys food we dont have Wendys in Germany)


----------



## GeekyGuy (Sep 19, 2021)

HippyJ3 said:


> Once you're infected with covid, doesn't matter what you eat, everything (or most food) tastes like you're licking on solid steel.


Very sorry to read that. I've read about that, and it sounds like it ruins one of life's few great enjoyments.

Are there foods you still can taste and/or taste well?


----------



## HippyJ3 (Sep 19, 2021)

Already recovered my sense of taste 3 days ago somehow, the basic taste of sweet, sour, salty and spice have returned but the scent of flavor still hasn't fully returned for more than a month now but it's slowly returning, it feels like something's clogging my nose that prevents me from smelling the flavor but at the same time nothing's actually clogging my nasal passage.

This may be off topic but let me share this.
Guys in case you lost your taste due to covid, just boil some ginger and drink it's extract daily, take some vitamin c with zinc supplements, exercise everyday, let the sweat release those toxins and lastly boil some water and mix some rock salt on it and inhale it's steam while the water is still steaming hot. My sense of taste returned within two to three weeks by doing them everyday and I'm back to normal.

Additional note: Once you feel like your throat's drying and itching, drink something with mint and ginger extract on it, don't tough it out, it'll crawl up to your lungs if you don't treat it quickly.    

This may sound crazy but when I interact face to face on public places I carry an erasable toy board and just write what I'm saying instead of opening my mouth for now.


----------



## emilin_rose (Sep 19, 2021)

Avocado tastes like wet grass. I don't CARE how healthy it is, but t is disgusting


----------

